# Reel Repair Learning



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm Catchin Hell's kid

I'm thinking of doing reel repair for a part time job and was looking for anyone that may want their reel repaired for free at-least till i get good at repairing reels  , atm i'm mainly looking for reels that are locked up and/or collecting dust that could be donated (returned a course after) so i can learn. I've rebuilt my own small trout reel, and reassembled and level wind 2/0 jiggmaster reel. i'm very quick to learn the inner working of reels and have taken many of my dads apart over the years :whistling: 

I do know how to replace drag washers in Penn level winds reels also after working with that 2/0 and disassembling many other reels

so if anyone is interested in maybe getting an old reel working again for cost of parts or free let me know and i'm more then willing to try

thank you for ya time:thumbup:

to get a hold of me can e-mail me or pm me here, ask dad for my email don't wanna put it on open forum ya know


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup: He did it... He asked me to post on his behalf and I was going to, but I've had bigger fish to fry working on his boat and mine at the same time. Benjamin (Lil Hellion) has turned out to be a responsible adult any father would proud to have. He's finally giving up his video games and getting busy with life. Guys, he's smart as a whip. He's been working at Gulf Breeze Hospital for the last 5 years as an X-Ray tech and now he is being moved to a day shift position at the world renowned Andrews Institute. He got this idea just this last weekend when he was going through my shop and found a completely disassembled :whistling: 2/0 I've keep in a metal tin can for I know 10 years. He asked if he could reassemble it and see if he could fix it. I agreed and was trying to search for and print a schematic for him online and when I went to give him the schematic, he was like what do I need that for--he already had it nearly all he way back together.:notworthy: Turns out I took it apart all those years ago because of a missing "dog spring" or something like that. Anyway, if he is offering to fix yours for free, plus parts, then you can't go wrong.  I guess I'm going to be a Navarre drop off point. He lives in Milton, so ya'll can drop off at his place or work something out with him to meet him in GB near his work. PM's will work great for now...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i will see what i can find.i live in milton also.good job catchin hell.you should be proud.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tell him to visit the numerous reel repair forums and he will learn everything he needs to know.

www.alantani.com Is a good place to start. 

I have been servicing reels for over 40 years and you can still learn something new everyday.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> i will see what i can find.i live in milton also.good job catchin hell.you should be proud.


:yes: Always. Thanks.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link Keith. :thumbsup:


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Ty for the link spent hrs at work reading over there forums great to have a time filler on slow days


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got three old reels I picked up at a garage sale that probably need some cleaning and new parts if you're interested. Can't let you do it for free though; I'd have to give you a little $$ or take you and your dad out fishing sometime.


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes id love to work on them


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in milton or u can meet my dad in navarre just let me know were u wanna hand em over


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent ya my cell


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

bumb


----------

